# Hello from Hell-sin-ki!



## zion15 (May 11, 2005)

Hi all! Just recently stumbled upon this forum after Tobias mentioned about i2" A  ©d?G47a01a5a 837311559447656a64d4c9.jpg < @öú3– A  ìd?G47a01a5a 837311559447656a64d4c9.jpg N@öú4Ž H   le?G45f84e67 ,http://www.decamusic.com/images/portrait.gif   [email protected]öú5lB  Sh?G18cbc6df 1903249367473a4d1bbb9b3.jpg < @öú6“  sl?G4ca834af 5528997994509cccc6dffb.jpg [email protected]öú7– A   Äs?G59981a6d 195027242146ec5b334a236.jpg ;@÷ú8lÙ  jt?G48a033fd 49781341845e629c58015b.jpg  [email protected]öú9Ž H )  u?G792c1ea8 154837235544b9d9368d548.gif ;@÷ú:lÙ  ®v?G48a033fd 49781341845e629c58015b.jpg    @ÿú;“  — …x?G43310869   < @öú<– A  ‡y?G47a01a5a 837311559447656a64d


----------



## Chrislight (May 11, 2005)

Hi Zion - you are definitely welcome here! :D This really is a friendly place to be, as well as being very informative. Enjoy your stay!


----------



## zion15 (May 11, 2005)

thanks chrislight, good to hear that


----------



## Jackull (May 11, 2005)

Hello Zion,

Welcome.. I agreed with chrislight. Hope you enjoy, share & learn from this forum like all of us here.

JACKuLL 8)


----------



## Frederick Russ (May 11, 2005)

Welcome to VI Zion!


----------



## zion15 (May 11, 2005)

thank you jackull and frederick! :D


----------



## Edgen (May 11, 2005)

welcome to zion. no. wait. Welcome Zion!  wrong movie.

/j


----------



## Herman Witkam (May 12, 2005)

Hellsinki huh? that bad huh? :D 

Welcome to VI!


----------



## zion15 (May 12, 2005)

heh - helsinki, finland is actually a pretty nice and peaceful place to live in, just a little play on words. thanks for the welcome, edgen and herman, nice to "meet" you! :wink: 

and herman: thanks a LOT for your work with the R.A.W. sounds. i've been using some of them in my unfinished compositions lately and they rock. if i ever get any of them finished, i'll have to post something to you.


----------



## Sid_Barnhoorn (May 12, 2005)

Ey Zion,

Welcome to V.I.!

Cheers,


----------



## Herman Witkam (May 12, 2005)

zion15 said:


> heh - helsinki, finland is actually a pretty nice and peaceful place to live in, just a little play on words. thanks for the welcome, edgen and herman, nice to "meet" you! :wink:
> 
> and herman: thanks a LOT for your work with the R.A.W. sounds. i've been using some of them in my unfinished compositions lately and they rock. if i ever get any of them finished, i'll have to post something to you.



Yeah - I know a Fin who moved back there, so I figured it would be a great place to live.

If you get one of them finished I'll have a listen :wink:


----------

